# Trout won't bite but I still got one



## caddyjosh (Jul 7, 2008)

Headed to a little local lake it is stocked with trout and is only open during the summer months. I have been here a few times and the lake is so clear and not very deep you can see trout cruizing around but they won't bite anything I throw at em. Well this morning started off the same I tossed everything I had with me power bait worms spoons spinners. I was throwing a baby walleye rapala and on one cast one of the trebles got tangled and the rapala skipped across the top like a little popper. This got me a few bites but did not hook one them it got hot and they went deeper but I could still see them cruizing by. I putt on 3 red power eggs and about 3 worms no weight casted and watched it slowly sink it looked like one swallowed the eggs so I set the hook the fight was on it went airborne 3 or 4 times and was pulling line like I had a motor boat on the other end. Finally all the hiding in the weeds like a fishing ninja casting every lure I could find had payed off. I finally got em in and he was hooked on the top fin. O Well a catch is a catch I normally don't take fish but this was personal !!! Well so I still haven't truely caught one of these guys there is some big boys in there too. I am going back in the morning when they are surface feeding and trying a small hula popper or give the ol' fly fishing another wack...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude that is a stockie rainbow - they are hitting the surface becuase they are used to eating fish pellets. Get some fish pellets and toss them in - they will go nuts

Try floating brown power bait (use a bobber to cast it) they will eat that whether or not you are hiding


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 7, 2008)

Troutski! Nice one.

~LCA.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice one! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice catch man! =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 7, 2008)

Great fish! =D>


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 7, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Dude that is a stockie rainbow - they are hitting the surface becuase they are used to eating fish pellets. Get some fish pellets and toss them in - they will go nuts
> 
> Try floating brown power bait (use a bobber to cast it) they will eat that whether or not you are hiding



I will try that out


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 7, 2008)

nice!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 7, 2008)

Good eatin right there. Nice catchin


----------



## mr.fish (Jul 7, 2008)

Your lake must be still cold, because all the stockies around here are floaters now. Don't eat to many stockies, soy posioning. :lol:


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 8, 2008)

It is a 20 acre lake probably 40 feet deep at its deepest point its been hot here close to 100 not sure what water temp is


----------

